
Introducing Kube-Applier: Declarative Configuration for Kubernetes - ghodss
https://blog.box.com/blog/introducing-kube-applier-declarative-configuration-for-kubernetes/
======
fredlan22
This is the best software I've ever used

------
fredlan22
Amazing!!!

